# Graphite rods



## hawk (Jul 1, 2007)

Hi everyone Would anyone be able to recomend a strong graphite rod that stands out for strenth in the 2 to 4kg 6ft6 range . Thankyou . Tightlines Hawk


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

How much are you willing to spend?

Daiwa Tierra's are good. but pricey.
Shimano Starlo Stix is good too.

Shimano Catana 6'6 is awesome and pretty cheap. Highly recommended.


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Well going to be hard to find a strong rod in the 2-4 kilo range. Try having a look in 4 to 8kg,


----------



## Bart70 (Jan 28, 2007)

I have 2 Strudwick Sic Stik Pro's and find them great. I am not easy on gear and have given them a solid workout with no complaints (A couple of Trevally in particular gave the 2-4kg a workout at SWR recently)

Strudwick was recently taken over by another company who still market under the same name - but Sic Stick Pro is no longer in the new product range. The new Strudwicks are 'Hardbaidz' and 'Softbodz' or something similar. At $250 each I am not sure of their value compared to simialr rods in the same price category. Perhaps others here may be in a position to comment further.

There are still Sic Stik Pro's floating around tackle stores. RRP was around $170 but is common to be able to pick them up now for around $100 or a tad more (got another myself a few weeks back). At this sort of price they are a great buy.

I also hear great things abut Berkley Dropshots. They are a good value rod for around the $100 (and often on special for between $70 and $100) that many people swear by. I have just purchased my first Dropshot - a 1-3kg Dropshot 2 with an IM6 rated blank. Time will tell if i am as impressed as others are but it does feel nice.

Another that I really like the look of (but have not managed to purchase yet) is the Pflueger Medallist. Built on a high modulus blank it should be durable and perform well. Last I saw these could be had for around the $130 - $140 mark. This is what I will be looking towards for my next rod.

Hope some of this helps.....

Bart70


----------



## Revo (Aug 3, 2008)

If you're looking for graphite, if you're looking for strong, and if you're looking for 2-4kg, it might seem odd to recommend a "lighter" rod, but have a look at the 6'6" Nitro Ultralight Spin Finesse 1-3kg. IMO it performs better than many 2-4kg rods.


----------



## joey (Jul 5, 2008)

Check out the other post about Starlo Stix breaking. I now withdraw my support for the Starlo Stix rods.

I'm going out jigging for kings tomorrow morning with my brand new Ugly Stik (not graphite). I'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## tryto2fish (Nov 14, 2008)

hi,

try looking at the nitro distance spin 2-4 kg 7'6".looks a bit long but really good for kayak or landbase even boat fishing.good all rounder for only $300..........try bargain hard and could get it for $250 and imo thats a bargain 

these days i really dont mind about spending any hard earn coin for a decent rod provided that they give me somesort of assuarance that if it does break years down the track by my own mistake its covered by the manufacture only by paying them some money for a replacement.thats what the innovator nitro rods offer........$60 for each broken section and no question ask!!! 8)

im not a nitro/innovator rep or anything but just wanna let everyone know that theyre a great rod.keep in mind that all fishing rod no matter how great will eventually break and if a rod thats been guaranteed wont break at all...........not worth fishing with :lol:


----------



## feel the sting (Aug 8, 2006)

Hawk

If you are using the rod for sp's, make sure the rod is stiff, esp in the tip. Can't stress that enough.
Going through the same process myself and will probably end up going to with a 4-6Kg rod just for the stiffness.

the sting


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

Pfluger make a good graphite rod that is strong and not to pricey in the 2/4 kg range it is called a trion and you can pick them up for under $100. I have 2 of these rods and myself and family have given them a real work out and they still hold up, my mate stood on the end section and crushed it :shock: and when i asked to buy a new end section they gave me one for free I have had these rods for 3 years now and in that time we have broken 2 starlo stix, lost one starlo stix, broken 1 burkly drop shot  that was my stupid fault they are also a nice rod . :lol: cheers Sliderman


----------



## sliderman (Dec 21, 2007)

Pfluger make a good graphite rod that is strong and not to pricey in the 2/4 kg range it is called a trion and you can pick them up for under $100. I have 2 of these rods and myself and family have given them a real work out and they still hold up, my mate stood on the end section and crushed it :shock: and when i asked to buy a new end section they gave me one for free I have had these rods for 3 years now and in that time we have broken 2 starlo stix, lost one starlo stix, broken 1 burkly drop shot  that was my stupid fault they are also a nice rod . :lol: cheers Sliderman


----------



## fishnfreak (Jun 22, 2007)

Some people disagree, but i have always enjowed the raiders. there are a few models in the range, and i use both the rack raider and finesse bream models in the desired weight catagory, and have no real problems, apart from the foregrip separting from the reel seat on one, but a no issue exchange happened, and no probs since.  Plus you can get them for under $150


----------



## granpop (Mar 23, 2007)

My Starlo Stix 2-4kg is still going strong - love it. I have a superceded 6'6" SicStix 1-3kg that I now use for bream poppering, the Stix is used for hardbodies. Looked at the Trion recently, and did not like the split handle design and it was not comfortable in my hands. Like the Berkely Dropshot, and still have to find a Mojiko to check out.
Cheers

Dave


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

The Nitro's are great rods - love the Magnum Butt (4-6kg - but takes more). Alternatively you could buy 2 or 3 of the very cheap "Tsuanami Bullseye's" from A-Mart and not feel so bad if one carks it - I think you can get them as cheap as $55 on sale days.


----------



## mcbigg (Jul 14, 2007)

joey said:


> Shimano Catana 6'6 is awesome and pretty cheap. Highly recommended.


I respectfully disagree with this. I've broken 3 of them with very little effort. I've stopped buying them now.

edit: To their credit, they were great prices at $99 for a combo with a Sienna 4000 reel, so I guess I can't complain too much.


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Picked up a daiwa tierra for $130 (RRP about ~$165 i think??), good value for money, im very heavy handed and it has survived so far, even a few incidents i expected it to really cop it....... including paddling into snags etc and bending an eye, still the goods, great action, nice cast, matches it with a diawa exceler, 4lb braid, very happy.
I'm no expert, but as i said, she has proved strong so far. Not the prettiest in th bunch of rods, though very practical, and thats why i buy!

BTW-
I have never used a $300+ rod though so cant compare (beside my fly rod that is).


----------



## Cammers (May 18, 2008)

Can recommend the berkeley dropshot, picked up mine for about $90, really good value in my opinion.


----------



## ultimatt12 (Nov 23, 2008)

I also recommend the shimano catana 682 spin 6 - 8 kg. $100.00 - $150.00 with sienna 4000 reel. Im a big fan. The reels are really great value for money and hardy. Just what you need in a kayak. I have had my two catanas for 2 years. Still going strong. Great soft plastic rod in my opinion although I havent tried too many other brands.


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

The new Strudwick softbodz are claimed to be unbreakable under normal conditions (that means no high sticking) and I have tried to buckle the 1-3kg and the 2-4kg models and could not break them. I am not a fan of their new handles though - I think they are too long


----------

